# Reminder to Support Vets this Weekend



## pbunyan22 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Troop Supporters,

Feel free to post questions or replies. Me and another vet buddy of mine are throwing a charity fund raiser as a beer tasting this weekend at Hughes Hangar off Washington from 1-5pm.

http://atohoustonsummerbrewoff.splashthat.com

Come support Homes for Our Troops!!!


----------

